# Static grind/beans



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Just quick question ,just trying to dial in some new beans from rave .

7 days old ,kilo of Indian monsooned malabar.

Never had a grind that sticks to basket ,grinder before like these beans.

Is this common just that I'm finding it very weird,and hard to get even distribution out of grinder into the basket.

I'm grinding quite fine also.

But does same if I course it up in fact it's worse for sticking the courser I go.

Can I stop the static or sticking ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

A drip or 2 of water from a pipette if you are single dosing will reduce it. Im afraid MM will be like this from any roaster. Makes a great flat white thou'


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Same experience here. The most staticky coffee I've yet to experience. RDT helped a bit but not much. Worth it though!


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Glads it not me then..

Pardon my ignorance but whats RDT and also were do you drip the water? into the bag of beans?

Must admit have got an ok espresso from it but does make a mess not only of basket but grinder shute needs a good brushing in its orifices.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RDT - Ross Droplet Technique.

Have a look at the following HB thread:

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/static-how-can-i-get-rid-of-static-t29533.html

You introduce a couple of minute drips into the beans prior to grinding - common practice for killing static for Mark I HG One owners. Introducing water into a motorised grinder is something to be approached with great caution.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Just a quick one on this .

I have approx 600 g of monsoon malabar from rave roasted on 23/12/14 if anyone would like it .

Its not for me.

Lmk and I will post it out to whoever wants it.

Seems a waste to throw 600g even at that age.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

stevogums said:


> Just a quick one on this .
> 
> I have approx 600 g of monsoon malabar from rave roasted on 23/12/14 if anyone would like it .
> 
> ...


Hi, have sent a PM to you.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Received will get this out to you tomorrow when you send me details..

Enjoy.


----------

